
Ask HN: Best Way to Transition from Here? - cyrilbenson47
I&#x27;ve been coding for 10 years now and used PHP and  JS frameworks as my tech stack. I want to jump ship and start using modern tech like Go or focus heavily on data analysis using Python (ML).<p>How do I get a remote developer job with this technology when I&#x27;m just starting out since the majority of the companies require some experience?<p>P.S. This has been stressing me out for the past few months because I feel like I&#x27;m stagnating already and I know that I wanted to move forward.
======
bigiain
I'd guess the same way you got your start in PHP/JS - if you're like a lot of
people.

Do some personal and side projects in $newTech that you can use to show the
required experience - then do the "word things carefully on your resume"
thing, which emphasises both your commercial experience, and your $newTech
experience, without explicitly claiming commercial experience in $newTech.
Then wing it like crazy when you get an interview...

